# Russian (or related) opera



## tgtr0660 (Jan 29, 2010)

Any other fans here? Besides some of Mozart's, Handel's, Verdi's and Wagner's (and some isolated ones from others), my favorite world for opera is Russian opera, especially Mussorgsky, Borodin (Igor of course), Rimsky-Korsakov, Shostakovich, Prokofiev, Tchaikovsky, etc. Any other fan here? One of my favorite operas (if not the one) is Boris Godunov, of which I have 4 recordings (Abbado, Rostropovich, Karajan, Melik-Pashaev). Others?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

tgtr0660 said:


> Any other fans here? Besides some of Mozart's, Handel's, Verdi's and Wagner's (and some isolated ones from others), my favorite world for opera is Russian opera, especially Mussorgsky, Borodin (Igor of course), Rimsky-Korsakov, Shostakovich, Prokofiev, Tchaikovsky, etc. Any other fan here? One of my favorite operas (if not the one) is Boris Godunov, of which I have 4 recordings (Abbado, Rostropovich, Karajan, Melik-Pashaev). Others?


I _adore_ Russian opera and all those composers!!

Boris is one of my favourites and my favourite recording is this one.










Which _Prokofiev_ do you like best?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Count me in, although I haven't got a vast amount as orchestral/chamber/instrumental are my favourite categories:

Mussorgsky - Boris Godunov
Rachmaninov - Aleko 
Borodin - Prince Igor
Tchaikovsky - Evgeny Onegin
Rimsky Korsokov - The Tsar's Bride and The Invisible City of Kitezh
Prokofiev - The Gambler, Love for Three Oranges and Semyon Kotko
Shostakovich - The Nose, Lady Macbeth and the Gamblers
Stravinsky - Mavra, Le Rossignol, Oedipus Rex and The Rake's Progress

One name that's missing is Glinka - I've never got around to investigating his two.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

it's from an not an opera, but you might enjoy this


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Apart from those already mentioned...a few I've been enjoying lately. 

Ruslan and Lyudmila, Sadko, The Noblewoman Vera Sheloga, The Snow Maiden, Khovanschina, Lesta, Queen of Spades, Iolanta, Aleko,


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Who ordered the ninja chicken? (1:50)


----------



## tgtr0660 (Jan 29, 2010)

sospiro said:


> Which _Prokofiev_ do you like best?


Definitely War and Peace and Love for the Three Oranges


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## tgtr0660 (Jan 29, 2010)

^Fantastic rendition of Khovanshschina. I prefer a version I have on Melodiya though


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

The Lowell House Opera Society actually did a production of The Snow Maiden at Harvard two years ago. It was the premier American performance as a fully staged opera in the original language. It was quite a treat!

http://www.classical-scene.com/2012/03/22/lowell-house-snow-maiden/


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I adore Russian opera. Most specifically, "Eugene Onegin" which absolutely belongs in my top 10. "Kuda kuda" alone blows me away with its sadness and beauty. Bravo Tchaikovsky.

As for Hvorostovsky, what could be nicer than to look into those blue eyes and listen to him warble just about anything?


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Don't care for any of them except Boris Badenov.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Love Russian opera - most of the above, but also Rubinstein's The Demon which totally obsessed me for a few weeks recently.

I just finished watching War and Peace from the Mariinsky (from YT) - I love it more every time I experience it.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

tgtr0660 said:


> ^Fantastic rendition of Khovanshschina. I prefer a version I have on Melodiya though


My preference:









Especially the main characters (bass) & the very responsive choir make Abbado look a bit lightweight & sluggish. But Abbado has the broad recording, the big impressiveness... So I remain switching.









To my taste Khaykin's interpretation is fine & idiomatic, but lacks the WOW!, the immeasurable depths of the Bulgarian basses and the lightning humour of the Sofia Opera Choir. Still very OK though.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

*
Rimsky-Korsakov* _The Snow Maiden_


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Other Russian operas you should try are Mazeppa by Tchaikovsky , which languished in obscurity for so long until the pioneering DG recording conducted by Neeme Jarvi, and the live St. Petersburg recording on Philips conducted by Gergiev . (There had been an earlier I believe Bolshoi recording from the Soviet Union which was sporadically available in the west on LP ).
Also by Tchaikovsky, The Maid of Orleans, about Joan of Arc ,
The Enchantress , both of which I got to know on LP ages ago .
Mussorgsky's unfinished comic opera The Fair at Sorochinsk,based on a story by Gogol about Ukrainian village life, 
has been completed by several individuals, and I got to know the EMI?Melodiya recording on LP long ago, too .It shows the composer in a lighter mood and is great fun .
If you don't know the Rimsky-Korsakov operas Sadko, Legend of the invisible city of Kitezh , Kashchei the Immortal (the same Kashchei of Stravinsky's Firebird ), The Tsae's Bride, get them on CD or DVD post haste !
The Fiery Angel by Prokofiev is probably the weirdest and creepiest opera in existence, a nightmarish tale of sorvery, demonic possession and madness in 16 century Germany .
The performance from the Mariinsky in St. Petersburg led by Gergiev has justbeen reissued on DVD , and try it, but be warned - it may give you nightmares ! You certainly won't forget it !


----------



## Clayton (Nov 10, 2013)

tgtr0660 said:


> Any other fans here?...


The ones I like the most are (in no particular order)

Nikolay Rimsky Korsakov 
- *Legend of the Invisible City of Kitezh and the Maiden Fevronia*
- Snegurochka (The Snow Maiden)
- May Night
- Kashchey the Immortal
- The Tale of Tsar Saltan
Mussorgsky 
- Boris Godunov
- Khovanshchina
Glinka
- Ruslan and Lyudmila
Borodin
- Prince Igor
Tchaikovsky
- Eugene Onegin
- Pique Dame

though there is one of those that I like in particular.


----------



## Levanda (Feb 3, 2014)

I am fan of Russian opera but list is so good nothing else to add. Thanks to all, my next list should be Boris Musogorsky. :tiphat:


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

superhorn said:


> Other Russian operas you should try are Mazeppa by Tchaikovsky , which languished in obscurity for so long until the pioneering DG recording conducted by Neeme Jarvi, and the live St. Petersburg recording on Philips conducted by Gergiev . (There had been an earlier I believe Bolshoi recording from the Soviet Union which was sporadically available in the west on LP ).
> Also by Tchaikovsky, The Maid of Orleans, about Joan of Arc ,
> The Enchantress , both of which I got to know on LP ages ago .
> Mussorgsky's unfinished comic opera The Fair at Sorochinsk,based on a story by Gogol about Ukrainian village life,
> ...


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

*Prokofiev* - _The Gambler_


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

sharik said:


> *Prokofiev* - _The Gambler_


I think this version is excellent!


----------



## tgtr0660 (Jan 29, 2010)

Just finished listening to Dargomyzhsky' Rusalka and I'm very impressed about the music this rather neglected opera has. Sadly, my edition has no libretto but the music is good enough to thrive by itself. Very recommended. A hint of the future nationalistic movement but not there yet.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

*Prokofiev* - Betrothal in a Monastery


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

For me definitely Lady Macbeth of the Mtsensk District by Shostakovich is my favorite Russian opera. Experimental and very vivid poetry by funky instrumentation.

Check it out at:


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

*Schedrin* - The Dead Souls


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I love Russian opera.

Boris Godunov 
Prince Igor
Lady Macbeth 
Love For Three Oranges
and my new favorite is Schnittke's Life With An Idiot.


----------



## Speranza (Nov 22, 2014)

I really like Russian opera though I don't get to see it alot. I really love the bass (baritone?) singing, their seems to be more of those type of roles in Russian opera and it always seems richer to me then it does in other operas.

My favourite Russian opera composer is Rimsky Korsakov he always seems kind of magical

This is my favourite bit in The Maid of Orleans the minstrel song


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm really enjoying this, but will probably get the budget CD on Brilliant Classics.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

*Rachmaninov* - _The Miserly Knight_


----------



## Autumn Leaves (Jan 3, 2014)

sharik said:


> *
> Rimsky-Korsakov* _The Snow Maiden_


The production is very charming when it comes to the sets and costumes, but there are far too many cuts for calling it a good one… The most important cut: the sweet duet of Lel and Kupava in the final act has been completely left out. And it's not just about the music. The libretto stops making sense. It was actually Lel's preference of the less beautiful but more womanly Kupava that made the Snow Maiden ask for the gift of love. While here, it seems like one moment she was frightened to death of the very thought of it because of Mizgir's attentions, and the next she wants to feel love.

Not what I would recommend as a first listening of the opera.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

There is a possibility that Eugene Onegin could be one of the most accessible of Russian operas. Very tuneful and full of beautiful melodies without the heavy Slavic influences that manifest in Boris Gudinov for example.

Lady MacBeth of Mstensk District is still one of my all time favorite operas, not just in the Russian oeuvre.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

*Shostakovich* - _The Nose_


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

"Boyarina Morozova" is a nice opera of Rodion Shchedrin on the vicissitudes of the Russian aristocrat Feodosia Morozova, that was part of the raskólniki back in the 17th century, and died from starvation, while being held captive in a nunnery.

The main musical feature of this opera, is the almost total absence of instruments. The four soloists (Boyarina Morozova; her sister, Princess Urusova, the Protopope Avvakum and Tsar Alexander) are accompanied by a trumpet, percussion and, mostly, by the Chorus, that is taking over the usual role of the orchestra here.

A "choral" opera:


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

*Deshevov* - _Ice and Steel_


----------



## tgtr0660 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sadly, there's only one kind of proper recording of this one (in Aquarius, now also on Melodiya), but Rimsky-Korsakov's "The Tale of the Tsar Saltan" is nothing short of fantastic and in my view among the best Russian and everywhere operas.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

The Golden Cockerel at Sarasota Opera and it looks like a great production.


----------



## Speranza (Nov 22, 2014)

Great picture and lovely lavish costumes. Le Coq D'or is my favourite Rimsky-Korsakov opera but I have only seen it once as it seems to be kind of niche in the west and not shown much.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

A Russian opera I like is Le Rossignol (The Nightingale), based on the story by H C Anderson. He completed the first act before writing The Firebird, and only got back to it after The Rite of Spring...


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

*Karetnikov* - _Till Eulenspiegel_


----------



## AnotherSpin (Apr 9, 2015)

Eugene Onegin - some of it's moments are nothing less than awesome. Unfortunately, most of other Russian operas are beyond my listening interest, too much sugar and bad taste. Also because I understand what they sing.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

*Tchaikovsky* - _Cherevichki_


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

AnotherSpin said:


> most of other Russian operas are beyond my listening interest, too much sugar and bad taste.


Boris Godunov, Khovanschina, Lady Macbeth Of Mtsensk - sugar?

as for bad taste, then pretty much every opera can be blamed, if we start hair-splitting over it.

the opera is a genre that better be not approached with such measuring as 'bad taste' etc.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

AnotherSpin said:


> Also because I understand what they sing.


should have known for example what a hard time many Germans have that they understand what is sung in Wagner's operas.


----------



## AnotherSpin (Apr 9, 2015)

Have no idea why nobody shares admirations of best Russian opera, Life with an Idiot. Composer is one of the most prominent, Alfred Schnittke, main character is Lenin. Both were not Russians, though, probably here hides the reason.


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

Help... What is the best recording of the Letter Scene from Eugene Onegin?? I want to get it, but I have NO CLUE as to which one I should buy... a little help here?


----------



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

*Or just the best recording of Eugene Onegin overall...
I want to get into Tchaikovsky opera.
So I went to the Met Opera YouTube Channel...
Clicked on the Live in HD trailer...
And during the video, there was this absolutely GORGEOUS song... and I was like "Which opera IS this?" (It was during a Tchaikovsky/Bartok double bill preview, and I had not heard of either opera) So I went and looked it up. I figured out that it was the Arioso from Iolanta. Absolutely amazing.
Just saying.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Queen of the Nerds said:


> Help... What is the best recording of the Letter Scene from Eugene Onegin?? I want to get it, but I have NO CLUE as to which one I should buy... a little help here?












The 'girlish' Galina Vishnevskaya from the 1950's in fulsome, pristine youthful reverie is always heads-and-shoulders above any other one I've heard.

- and Khaikin's reading of the score is by far the most animated and dramatic I've come across as well.

Highest recommendation from the Marschallin.

(Since you asked.)


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Marschallin Blair said:


> The 'girlish' Galina Vishnevskaya from the 1950's in fulsome, pristine youthful reverie is always heads-and-shoulders above any other one I've heard.
> 
> - and Khaikin's reading of the score is by far the most animated and dramatic I've come across as well.
> 
> ...


Seconded. This old(ish) recording of the opera has never been bettered, and the youthful Vishneskaya is, as you say, just about as perfect as you could get for Tatyana.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

*Prokofiev* - _The Story of a Real Man_
















a rehearsal from the upcoming staging of this opera -


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk District by Shostakovich has a "primeval" grit to it. Why? It explores the human condition during a period of Russian History that is very tragic. 

Then there is "War and Peace" by Prokofiev which I find salutory in these times of discontent between Nations.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

Ilarion said:


> Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk District by Shostakovich has a "primeval" grit to it. Why? It explores the human condition during a period of Russian History that is very tragic.


not very tragic since death penalty in then Russia was replaced with life term exile. Russia back then was more benign than Europe.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

you people seem to forget that Katerina Ismailova committed a double murder and infanticide (omitted in the opera) so what 'human conditions' (which by the way in Russian Empire weren't as bad as in Europe at the time) could justify it?


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

sharik said:


> you people seem to forget that Katerina Ismailova committed a double murder and infanticide (omitted in the opera) so what 'human conditions' (which by the way in Russian Empire weren't as bad as in Europe at the time) could justify it?


Hello sharik,

I used the term "human condition" very generally...It is a tragedy when infanticide and double murder is committed. Nay, I did not forget what the Opera communicates to the listener. I would like to PM you...

Respectfully yours...


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

sharik said:


> *Prokofiev* - _The Story of a Real Man_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks very much, up to now I only had this opera on Chandos CD


----------



## Rangstrom (Sep 24, 2010)

This is a fairly comprehensive list. Some of my recent discoveries: Serov: Judith, Shchredin: The Left-Hander and the reconstruction of Tchaikovsky's first opera: Voyevoda. I'll also second the tip of the hat to Karetnikov's Till. An amazing mix of chant, folk song, and stretched tonality. At Brilliant's price point it is a must buy.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

*Prokofiev* - The Love For Three Oranges _(2013 The Natalia Sats Moscow State Opera & Ballet Young Audience Theatre)_


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

*Glinka* - _A Life For The Tsar_


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

sharik said:


> *Glinka* - _A Life For The Tsar_


It was on radio not that long time ago.
Great opera.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Devious Queen Shemakha!





The absolute highlight of Sadko. I don't like the Song of India nearly as much as the whole of Tableau 6, the celebration under the sea. The climax here:


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

*Prokofiev* - _The Fiery Angel_


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

*Verstovsky* - _Askold's Grave _
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexey_Verstovsky
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Askold's_Grave_(opera)


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

Anyone who got the 1961 Goodall rendition of Mussorgsky's Boris Godunov from Pristine should be aware that they have turned up the missing final scene. It's available from Pristine on their website as a free download.


----------



## Jorge Hereth (Aug 16, 2015)

Here Alexander Borodin's _Prince Igor_ in form of a movie; very good work, I must say:


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

*Tchaikovsky* - _Mazeppa_











https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mazeppa_(opera)


----------



## Zoya (Nov 23, 2015)

Listed almost all lovely Russian operas... My personal top is: 
Prince Igor by Borodin 
Cherevichki by Tchaikovsky 
Iolanta by Tchaikovsky 
Betrothal in monestry by Prokofyev 
The Legend of the Invisible city of Kitezh by Rimskiy-Korsakov 
Sadko by Rimskiy-Korsakov
Khovanschina by Mussorgsky 

I've not been to all main Russian operas, but that one impressed me a lot. 
I think that imperishable value of Russian opera is in generosity and kindness, in the commitment to the highest humanistic ideas, the richness of artistic expression.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Zoya said:


> Listed almost all lovely Russian operas... My personal top is:
> Prince Igor by Borodin
> Cherevichki by Tchaikovsky
> Iolanta by Tchaikovsky
> ...


Excellent list!

And welcome to the forum. :tiphat:


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Guess I gotta be the hipster, and throw Rimsky-Korsakov's Mlada out there. Mlada has yet to really get the respect it deserves on home video, which is sad. It was tremendously popular in it's day. Most performances consist of excerpts. Night on Mount Triglav and The Mlada Suite are both the more common incarnations for the concert stage. Procession of the Nobles is probably the most popular piece. Almost every major conductor has thrown in it in for a concert.

So far there aren't any high quality recordings of the full opera, and the only home video release I know of is pretty bad. The opera is still performed fairly often, maybe a high quality video release will come somewhere down the line.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

TxllxT said:


>


Thank you!

..................................


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

tgtr0660 said:


> Any other fans here? Besides some of Mozart's, Handel's, Verdi's and Wagner's (and some isolated ones from others), my favorite world for opera is Russian opera, especially Mussorgsky, Borodin (Igor of course), Rimsky-Korsakov, Shostakovich, Prokofiev, Tchaikovsky, etc. Any other fan here? One of my favorite operas (if not the one) is Boris Godunov, of which I have 4 recordings (Abbado, Rostropovich, Karajan, Melik-Pashaev). Others?


How would you feel about Beethoven's Fidelio sung in Russian?


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Tchaikovsky - Пиковая дама, Pikovaya dama, Pique Dame, Queen of Spades*

Pique Dame Nelepp Lisitsian Smolenskaya Melik Pashaev 1950






Пиковая дама /The Queen of Spades/1982год






П.И.Чайковский - Пиковая дама (Санкт-Петербург, 20.07.2014) 2:25:27 Performed outdoors in front of the Yelagin Palace, Yelagin island, St Petersburg


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Tchaikovsky - Евгений Онегин / Yevgeny Onegin*

Евгений Онегин Opera Lemeshev Vishnevskaya Khaikin 1955






Чайковский - Евгений Онегин / Tchaikovsky - Eugene Onegin (1983)






P.Tchaykovsky Opera Eugeny Onegin, Conductor Denys Karlov


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Modest Mussorgsky - Борис Годунов / Boris Godunov*

Boris Godunov" (Mussorgsky) - Khaikin, Nesterenko, Kalinina, Yaroslavtsev, Piavko, Arkhipova, Maslennikov, Sokolov, Bolshoi - 1978






Nikolai Golovanov Bolshoi Theatre Orchestra & Chorus 1948-9 
Boris - Mark Reizen
Grigory (False Dmitry) - Georgi Nelepp






MODEST MUSSORGSKY BORIS GODUNOV - OPERA IN 4 ACTS
Interpreted by Orchestre National De La Radiodiffusion Francaise, Issay Dobrowen, Choers Russes De Paris, Stanislaw Pieczora, Kim Borg, Boris Christoff, Andrè Bielecki, Gustav Christoff, Nicolai Gedda, Lydia Romanova


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Mussorgsky - Хованщина / Khovanshchina*

Moussorgski - La Khovantchina (complet - ST eng) Vienna, Abbado






Khovanshchina Reizen Plisetskaya Krivchenya Stroyeva Musorgsky (Shostakovich) Svetlanov






Khovanshchina Khaikin Arkhipova Piavko Krivchenya 1974


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Shostakovich - Леди Макбет Мценского уезда / Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk*

Shostakovich: "Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk" Part 1






Shostakovich: "Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk" Part 2






Shostakovich: "Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk" Part 3


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Shostakovich - Леди Макбет Мценского уезда / Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk*

Shostakovich: "Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk" Part 4






Shostakovich: "Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk" Part 5. Поклоны.


----------



## Jorge Hereth (Aug 16, 2015)

Florestan said:


> How would you feel about Beethoven's Fidelio sung in Russian?


Why not? Have Джузеппе Верди's Аида sung in Russian, one of those ancient Soviet recordings made to get opera closer to a general public, and I really like the recording.


----------



## Rangstrom (Sep 24, 2010)

I've enjoyed what I've heard of Weinberg's quartets (all) and symphonies (most) so I'm tempted to pick up the cd of The Idiot and a DVD of The Passenger.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Weinberg The Idiot & The Passenger*


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Mussorgsky Sorochintsy Fair (Student Performances)*


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Does anyone know Mussorgsky's _The Fair at Sorochyntsi_?

I love Mussorgsky's operas and this is on in Berlin next year and I'm very tempted.


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

*Rimsky-Korsakov* _Sadko_






*Rimsky-Korsakov* _The Golden Cockerel_


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

Honestly, Shostakovich and Prokofiev are a little on the modern side for me, but I love Lady Macbeth. It is just crazy. So good.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

not opera, but if you haven't checked out the Kuban Cossack Choir of Russia and Ukraine, well....I'll let it speak for itself.

in order from lowest to highest (basso profondo, bass-baritone, dramatic baritone and dramatic tenor)


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

*Ivan Ivanovich Dzerzhinsky - Иван Иванович Дзержинский - (1909 -1978)*

A must for those who want to understand Stalin's appreciation of 'socialist realism' and sudden depreciation of Shostakovich:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ivan_Dzerzhinsky

"Quiet Flows the Don" (Tikhiy Don) Opera, Mariinsky Theatre, St Petersburg






"Quiet Flows the Don" (Tikhiy Don) Opera, Rostov on the Don


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

^ if only they would display subtitles.


----------

